
Extreme temperatures 'especially likely for next four years' - kylesellas
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2018/aug/14/extreme-temperatures-especially-likely-for-next-four-years
======
wiz21c
At least the article indicates what kind of prediction there is :

>>> He cautions that this should not be seen as a prediction that Europe will
definitely have more heatwaves, the US more forest fires, South Africa more
drought or the Arctic more ice melt. The likelihood of these events will
increase, but his model is on a broad global scale. It does not predict which
part of the world will experience warming or in which season.

~~~
smsm42
In other words, something might happen. Or might not. But if it does, I
definitely predicted it!

------
wilburTheDog
I guess it's hazardous to your career to project any further out than that.
Given the various positive feedbacks(1) at play, however, I can't think of a
realistic argument for why anything would get better in four years.

1\.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Climate_change_feedback](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Climate_change_feedback)

~~~
agentultra
From what I understand about the current science... it wouldn't matter if we
could end emissions instantly today. It's already in motion and there's
nothing we can do to stop it. All we can do is to try to not make it worse.

------
singularity2001
Just checked that the Solar cycle only has marginal influence of less then .2
degrees:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solar_cycle](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solar_cycle)

